# Axe head?



## oppthepop (Oct 20, 2015)

Looks like I found a nice axe head, or tomahawk at the least?? How they did this with quartz simply amazes me.


----------



## notnefarious (Oct 20, 2015)

Would love to see some closer pictures of that rock! Sorry I can't offer any confirmation or helpful comments...I'm still pretty new at all this. 

On the subject of tomahawks...
Was talking with a huge collector friend of my dad's recently, and he shared some insights on how they were made that intrigued me. He proposed that they'd slit a sapling and insert the prepared tomahawk head, leaving it for 2-3 years so that the tree would grow around/absorb the tomahawk head before making the finished product. I hadn't heard of this approach before, but it sounds pretty genius (and painstakingly long!) Was just curious if anyone could confirm/deny, or provide resources on this part of the process?


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 20, 2015)

My guess is a spear or Atl Atl point.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 20, 2015)

Not an axe/tomahawk head, but would like to see some close-up pics of it to see if it's something else.



notnefarious said:


> Would love to see some closer pictures of that rock! Sorry I can't offer any confirmation or helpful comments...I'm still pretty new at all this.
> 
> On the subject of tomahawks...
> Was talking with a huge collector friend of my dad's recently, and he shared some insights on how they were made that intrigued me. He proposed that they'd slit a sapling and insert the prepared tomahawk head, leaving it for 2-3 years so that the tree would grow around/absorb the tomahawk head before making the finished product. I hadn't heard of this approach before, but it sounds pretty genius (and painstakingly long!) Was just curious if anyone could confirm/deny, or provide resources on this part of the process?



I've heard that too, but I call bull on it. I've made  several replicas of stone axes and celts, used them to make bows, build stuff and such,  and I actually tried that growing-into-a-handle thing myself. Not a viable method to me. 

Most extant grooved axes that have been found were hafted into a split handle with wet rawhide, which tightens up as it dries. Celts were not fastened in any way, the taper of the celt itself kept it tight in the handle hole during use.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Oct 20, 2015)

Most extant grooved axes that have been found were hafted into a split handle with wet rawhide, which tightens up as it dries. Celts were not fastened in any way, the taper of the celt itself kept it tight in the handle hole during use.[/QUOTE]

This.  I think your piece may be a tool or unfinished blade or point.  I have found many like this and reckon they could be used as a chisel to split wood or bone.  Really need better pics though.


----------



## oppthepop (Oct 21, 2015)

I will post some better pics tonight. It is a very heavy piece, with obvious working on it and a fairly sharp edge on both sides. But the center is quite thick which led me to believe it MIGHT be used as an axe head.


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 21, 2015)

Could be a pre form. I have found pieces that came to a point, fit well in my hand, and just seemed like a tool, but wasn't a point.  I imagine it being used for tasks like splitting bones to get at the marrow.


----------



## notnefarious (Oct 25, 2015)

As always, very insightful, NCHillbilly. Thanks!


----------

